# kernel panic when compiling



## nedry (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi I was compiling from the standard ports tree and my system kernel panicked. I have included the screen grab in this post. Thanks, nedry.


----------



## nedry (Jan 6, 2021)

I forgot to add that this is kernel :  FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks like disk issues. LLVM is a pretty hard build, it's going to push things to the limit. You may want to check your da0 for errors with smartclt(1).

As this looks like a VMWare virtual machine (assuming it's configured with an emulated LSI controller) you could have problems with VMWare itself. If the emulated controller timed out passing the disk access to the host.

[_Mod: moved this to Emulation and Virtualization because it appears to be a VMWare issue_]


----------



## diizzy (Jan 6, 2021)

fwiw, FreeBSD runs perfectly fine using Hyper-V


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

nedry how is the VM configured? How many cores, memory, etc. And how much does the host have (cores, memory, etc)?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 6, 2021)

diizzy said:


> fwiw, FreeBSD runs perfectly fine using Hyper-V


Runs perfectly fine on VMWare also, plus I have the added advantage of not having to use Windows


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

Assigning too many vCPUs to a VM typically kills performance as the guest needs to wait for all those cores to become available on the host. This can lead to stalls in the VM. Not sure based on the current information but that looks like it could be a reason for the "spin lock held too long" panic.

Article refers to ESXi but this "too many vCPUs" issue crops up with any kind of virtualization. It's a common problem with new virtualization users, their first instinct is to add as many cores as possible.
https://4sysops.com/archives/vmware-performance-the-worst-configuration-mistakes/#oversized-vms


----------



## diizzy (Jan 6, 2021)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Runs perfectly fine on VMWare also, plus I have the added advantage of not having to use Windows


..and how is that relevant when the user appears to run Windows?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 6, 2021)

The host is irrelevant, I just don’t like Windows. I was merely stating that FreeBSD runs fine in VMware.


----------



## _martin (Jan 6, 2021)

nedry Do you have crash dump ? Would it be possible to share ? 
IMO that SCSI command failure (35H) is just victim of the previous issues.


----------



## nedry (Jan 6, 2021)

I may have it still on the system, however if you look at the screen dump I posted, its huge its 11962mb


----------



## _martin (Jan 6, 2021)

It would be in /var/crash. It depends, not all pages are (necessarily) saved in the dump.


----------

